

Show HN: New iOS App - Watch your videos from Anywhere - tteam
http://www.tonido.com/ios/

======
diziet
Hey, cool app! It's nice to solve the local storage problem like this.

I am the founder of <https://appstorerankings.net> , a startup focused on ASO
(App Store Optimization), so I'd looked up your app's keywords -- you're using
"personal,live,movie,cloud,stream,air,share,remote" . That's only 49
characters out of 100 you could be using (or you've got duplicates with the
title).

You should add some new keywords to your app, here are some suggestions -
"server,vlc,player,audio,airplay,wmv,mkv,avi,nmp4" in order to get more
downloads (These were automatically generated based on your current keywords).
A lot of your competitors use file formats as keywords, so it's probably a
good idea!

~~~
mattberg
I'm curious how you get an app's keywords? I didn't think that information was
public. For example I tried your lookup for my app and it was incorrect.

~~~
diziet
matt, getting the keywords is our secret sauce -- as you'd said, the info is
not public so we're not 100% accurate, but we're pretty close. Is your app
J23? What keywords did we get wrong, considering that the words in the app
title for all intents count as keywords.

~~~
mattberg
yeah my app is J23. i will send you an email about the keywords.

------
pixelcort
I've really enjoyed using live transcoding client apps on iOS, but have always
wondered if there are any web-based live transcoding solutions. The only
things I found were high end broadcasting solutions that are for live stream
transcoding, not for prerecorded libraries. Perhaps a better term is on-demand
transcoding or just-in-time transcoding?

Wouldn't it be cool if you could load up a URL and get transcoded audio and
video of your media library for whatever browser you happen to be using?

~~~
tteam
Tonido server embeds a light weight web server and we support Http Live
Streaming (HLS). The issue is with the browsers. All browsers dont support HLS
yet. We can use something like flowplayer or JWPlayer. That is one option.

~~~
pixelcort
According to <https://developer.apple.com/resources/http-streaming/> it looks
like HTTP Live Streaming would work on Mac Safari as well.

I'll take a look and see if the web server in Tonido works there.

 _Edit:_ Looks like there's no actual transcoding option on the web interface.
When I attempt to play one of my MKV files, I just get an error.

~~~
tteam
Yes. currently we don't have it for browser. But if you have vlc plugin you
should be able to stream any format in the browser using Tonido.

------
ronnier
When searching for "tonnido" in the app store, there are three results of the
same app with different titles. What's that all about?

There's:

Tonido

Tonido for AppliedMicro

Tonido for Freecom

~~~
tteam
We provide oem version of our mobile app to Consumer Electronic companies and
other chip vendors. If you want live Transcoding then you need this one:
Tonido - File Access, Music and Video Streaming from Anywhere

~~~
ronnier
Thanks. Does it support subtitles?

~~~
tteam
No. It doesn't.

------
markshepard
The iPad app is pretty functional. It has some rough edges to polish but not
many apps I have found that seems to handle range of files as this app.

------
mio
When will we see support for Mac/Linux for video transcoding, it appears only
Windows is supported at this moment.

~~~
tteam
Very soon. It is under development.

------
jlu
When in files view, can I sort it by date or or size ?

------
dcguy
Does it support live transcoding of mkv video formats like Airvideo?

~~~
tteam
Yes it supports live transcoding of mkv video formats. Also if you have LTE
connection you can see the Hi-def videos from anywhere without hitch.

We recommend quad core cpu if you want to see 1080p movies for Tonido server.

~~~
visarga
I used to watch lots of MKV and AVI vids, but in the last 5 years it's been
mostly low quality Flash streaming and I don't hoard media any more. I prefer
immediate viewing to waiting for a high def download.

On the other hand, I still hoard lots of Gb of mp3 files. No change there, but
I can't use Spotify in my country.

~~~
tteam
It doesn't download media. Tonido streams it. Tonido can also stream Flac
music format.

------
micloud
I like the file preview UI design in your app. Quite unique and very useful.
Hopefully other apps copies that design pattern as well.

~~~
tteam
Glad you noticed :). It took couple of months of our designer and iOS
developer time.

